# Piatek alla Fiorentina. E' fatta.



## admin (5 Gennaio 2022)

Piatek torna in Serie A. Non al Genoa, come sembrava, ma alla Fiorentina. Sarà il vice Vlahovic. Lo riporta Sky.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Piatek torna in Serie A. Non al Genoa, come sembrava, ma alla Fiorentina. Sarà il vice Vlahovic. Lo riporta Sky.


Ancora gioca sto scarsone?


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

si dimostra pure mezz'uomo, invece di dare una mano da titolare per una salvezza difficile a chi gli ha permesso di diiventare milionario ha preferito scaldare la panca a firenze alle spalle di uno che non salta un minuto


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Piatek torna in Serie A. Non al Genoa, come sembrava, ma alla Fiorentina. Sarà il vice Vlahovic. Lo riporta Sky.


la fiorentina ha sborsato i famosi 70 milioni che diceva di valere sto bidone ?


----------



## chicagousait (6 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Piatek torna in Serie A. Non al Genoa, come sembrava, ma alla Fiorentina. Sarà il vice Vlahovic. Lo riporta Sky.


Certo che sostituire Vlahovic con Piatek


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Piatek torna in Serie A. Non al Genoa, come sembrava, ma alla Fiorentina. Sarà il vice Vlahovic. Lo riporta Sky.


va a sostituire vlahovic, partente o panchinato, e farà più o meno gli stessi gol.

bum bum bum bum!!


----------



## Viulento (6 Gennaio 2022)

e intanto la fiorentina al 5 gennaio ikone e piatek.

il milan?


----------



## davidelynch (6 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Piatek torna in Serie A. Non al Genoa, come sembrava, ma alla Fiorentina. Sarà il vice Vlahovic. Lo riporta Sky.


Pazzesco che cosa aveva comprato Leo, roba da nascondersi, per non parlare delle cifre, brividi.


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Gennaio 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> e intanto la fiorentina al 5 gennaio ikone e piatek.
> 
> il milan?


Se invidi Piatek alla viola siamo messi malissimo


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Piatek torna in Serie A. Non al Genoa, come sembrava, ma alla Fiorentina. Sarà il vice Vlahovic. Lo riporta Sky.


Al 6 di gennaio Italiano ha già due rinforzi in rosa. 

Eh ma il mercato è appena iniziato. -cit-


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Al 6 di gennaio Italiano ha già due rinforzi in rosa.
> 
> Eh ma il mercato è appena iniziato. -cit-


Noi abbiamo acquistato leao, rebic, Calabria....


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (6 Gennaio 2022)

Se gli acquisti sono come Piatek, preferisco che non comprino nessuno.


----------



## Pungiglione (6 Gennaio 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> e intanto la fiorentina al 5 gennaio ikone e piatek.
> 
> il milan?


Ci mancava giusto il ritorno di piontec


----------



## Garrincha (6 Gennaio 2022)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Pazzesco che cosa aveva comprato Leo, roba da nascondersi, per non parlare delle cifre, brividi.


Anche Vlahovic ha il 50% di fare dieci gol in stagione lontano da Firenze, è stata una sliding door finita male come succede spesso nel calcio e in generale


----------



## kekkopot (8 Gennaio 2022)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Pazzesco che cosa aveva comprato Leo, roba da nascondersi, per non parlare delle cifre, brividi.


All'inizio ci aveva fregati tutti però..


----------



## Giangy (8 Gennaio 2022)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Pazzesco che cosa aveva comprato Leo, roba da nascondersi, per non parlare delle cifre, brividi.


Uno è ancora qui in rosa, di quelli comprati da Leonardo nell'estate del 2018.


----------



## Giofa (8 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Al 6 di gennaio Italiano ha già due rinforzi in rosa.
> 
> Eh ma il mercato è appena iniziato. -cit-


Però gli acquisti pesiamoli, non contiamoli. Detto questo noi siamo sempre piuttosto lenti con gli acquisti


----------

